# NISMO B14 body kit



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

I seen a picture of a nissan lucino with a NISMO body kit. I was wondering if this kit was made into production, and if so where can i find it?

heres the web address to the picture: http://www.magandspoilerworld.co.nz/spoilers/nissan.html


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

order it from them.....if they really exist, ive never seen it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's basically a jdm conversion right there, i've seen it on the nissan.co.jp site, and it's oem for the lucino with the sr engines. although the red one on top is not too bad either.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if it's possible, I'm sure it may cost you 3k easily. I doubt that page is up to date, I've seen that page before and I know the R&D kit (also on that page) is not in production anymore (or at least not available here).


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i dunno about that site in New Zealand .. but http://www.versusmotorsport.com/ver4/index2.html has a replica kit for it in the US.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have heard that that kit is really rare it also called the R&D kit ( the red b14 one )

it sweet as hell but no one carries them at all to my most recent knowledge.

i email that comapny and ask before you order because they might have it they might not.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

if your talking about the lucino on the bottom, thats just a lip. thats how they look in japan. for me, i just want a JDM front bumper. they look MUCH better. but yea...its not a kit, just a lip.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i talkin about the red one.

the Nissan Sentra styling from R & D


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

oh i didnt really mean you liuspeed. just talkin about the 'nismo kit'. and that ones red too...

off topic. liuspeed...you got v1 stealth corners? i was gonna have my mom buy em for a christmas present, but i havent seen them up on ebay for awhile...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mysergoesvroom said:


> oh i didnt really mean you liuspeed. just talkin about the 'nismo kit'. and that ones red too...
> 
> off topic. liuspeed...you got v1 stealth corners? i was gonna have my mom buy em for a christmas present, but i havent seen them up on ebay for awhile...


i do but i havent been selling them due to back orders and stuff.

i mean if u dont mind the wait ill be more than happy to.. up 2 u.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wow*



b14se-r said:


> I seen a picture of a nissan lucino with a NISMO body kit. I was wondering if this kit was made into production, and if so where can i find it?
> 
> heres the web address to the picture: http://www.magandspoilerworld.co.nz/spoilers/nissan.html


Wow, that's really sweet looking. I don't normally like body kits. :thumbup:


----------

